# Apellidos - acentuación



## adilem

Hola, quisiera que me confirmaran si se acentúan los apellidos al traducir del español al inglés? Pienso que ambas formas son aceptadas actualmente, pero quisiera conocer su opinión.

Gracias por adelantado!!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

adilem said:


> Hola, quisiera que me confirmaran si se acentúan los apellidos al traducir del español al inglés? Pienso que ambas formas son aceptadas actualmente, pero quisiera conocer su opinión.


Bueno, en realidad no. _C*é*sar_ es Cesar en ingles (o Caesar). Realmente solo la gente educada sabría como pronunciar correctamente un nombre acentuado o con signos diacriticos:
Núñez- Nunez
Iñiguez- Iniguez
García - Garcia

(no tiene nada de malo poner acentos, pero despues de un tiempo ya no tiene caso seguir poniendoselos en inglés)


----------



## Jeromed

Normalmente se respeta la ortografía castellana. O sea que sí van los acentos.


----------



## LenguaTec

Se puede acentar un apellido en inglés, pero sería inutil. 

Yo puedo confirmar que SerinusCanaria3075 tiene razon. Se puede, pero ningún nativo va a escribir el acento.


----------



## Jeromed

> Bueno, en realidad no. _C*é*sar_ es Cesar en ingles (o Caesar). Realmente solo la gente educada sabría como pronunciar correctamente un nombre acentuado o con signos diacriticos:
> Núñez- Nunez
> Iñiguez- Iniguez
> García - Garcia


 
Estás confundiendo el nombre _Cesar_ en inglés con la inclusión, en una traducción, del nombre de una persona que se llama, por ej., _César Valdés,_ y que es gobernador de Nuevo León.


----------



## Jeromed

LenguaTec said:


> Se puede acentar un apellido en inglés, pero sería inutil.
> 
> Yo puedo confirmar que SerinusCanaria3075 tiene razon. Se puede, pero ningún nativo va a escribir el acento.


 

¡Es que se trata de una traducción! Estamos hablando de un escrito formal, y no estamos pretendiendo que los 'nativos' lo escriban!
Es obvio que si la persona está registrada en EEUU como ciudadano o residente, el acento no va. Pero ¿para qué incluirlo en una traducción, en ese caso?


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Yo siempre escribía _César_ cuando llegué a Estados Unidos en el 4to grado (1996). Ya cuando empezé el 5to ni me acordaba que César llevaba acento (además que los maestros lo veían raro).

Si es un documento oficial entonces yo creo que se respeta o se deja el acento, quién sabe.


----------



## Jeromed

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Yo siempre escribía César cuando llegué a Estados Unidos en el 4to grado. Ya cuando empezé el 5to ni me acordaba que César llevaba acento (además que los maestros lo ven raro)


 
Sí, pero no se trata de eso. Estamos hablando de traducciones, o de escritos formales, como lo que pueda escribir por ejemplo la revista Time, en su versión estadounidense.

Obviamente, si te vas de inmigrante a los EEUU, adaptas tu nombre escribiéndolo sin acentos. O te lo cambias. Pero jamás diriás que lo 'traduces'.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Jeromed said:


> Sí, pero no se trata de eso. Estamos hablando de traducciones, o sea de lo que pueda escribir por ejemplo la revista Time, en su versión estadounidense.


Yo no leo _Time_, pero las pocas veces que lo leí no recuerdo haber visto ningún tipo de acento, salvo que alguien me diga lo contrario. Lo mismo con _Jennifer L*ó*pez_ en People en inglés, no lleva acento.


----------



## Jeromed

From www.time.com:

Feb. 21, 1983 
...and appealed last week to United Nations Secretary-General Javier *P*é*rez* *de* *Cuellar* for help in arranging a truce. Having provoked the fighting...


You can find the text here. Want any more examples?

BTW, JLo is American-born. There is no way she would have been registered here with any stress marks in her name. Also, she knows so little Spanish that she probably doesn't even know that, if she had been born in a Spanish-speaking country, her name would've carried a _tilde_.


----------



## Jellby

Los nombres no se "traducen".

Otra cosa es que una persona decida adaptarlo a otro idioma, o incluso cambiárselo oficialmente. Y otra cosa aún es que los que no conocen el idioma original lo escriban o lo pronuncien "mal".


----------



## hosec

Hola:

A pesar de que entiendo y defiendo la conveniencia de la utilización de una correcta ortografía siempre, no creo que pase absolutamente nada por no ponerles las tildes a los nombres o apellidos que lo necesiten si traducimos un texto. De hecho, nosotros muchas veces no respetamos (por falta de recursos gráficos) los signos diacríticos de muchas lenguas (checo, polaco...). Ni siquiera nuestras autoridades (me refiero a las españolas, que son las que conozco) respetan las tildes en los documentos oficiales: alguien que se llame, por ejemplo, Jesús García González, siempre aparecerá en su D.N.I. o en su Permiso de Conducción como _Jesus Garcia Gonzalez._

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Jeromed said:


> Feb. 21, 1983
> ...and appealed last week to United Nations Secretary-General Javier *P*é*rez* *de* *Cuellar* for help in arranging a truce. Having provoked the fighting...



Funny how "Pérez" has the accent and not "Cuéllar".


----------



## LenguaTec

Perdón, no leí bien. Claro, si es un tradución, yo pondría el acento, y creo que debería ser puesto. Pero solo es este caso. Al aprender español, me enseñaron que no se traduce nombres. Un nombre es algo personal, y debería ser mantenido como su forma original. 

disculpas, Jeromed


----------



## virgilio

Mis compatriotas británicos - con raras excepciones - no harían caso  de acentos escritos.  Para ellos, cuando se trata de una palabra extranjera, - parece no importarles cuál sea la lengua - hay dos reglas generales que se deben seguir:
(1) si la palabra termina en vocal, se acenta con la voz la sílaba penultima.
(2) si hay una "ll" entre dos vocales, si pronuncia como si fuese francés  (es decir, como la semi-vocal "y" inglesa) e.g. "Sevilla" llega a ser "Seviya" y "Marbella" - "Marbeya".

Virgilio


----------



## CarolMamkny

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Yo siempre escribía _César_ cuando llegué a Estados Unidos en el 4to grado (1996). Ya cuando empezé el 5to ni me acordaba que César llevaba acento (además que los maestros lo veían raro).
> 
> Si es un documento oficial entonces yo creo que se respeta o se deja el acento, quién sabe.


 
Bueno, en mi caso todos mis documentos de identidad americanos (pasaporte, licencia de conducir, S.S, etc.) tienen mis dos apellidos y sus respectivos acentos.


----------



## Jeromed

Jellby,

Yeah. At least their intention was clear. 

Let's give them an _E_ for effort.


----------



## Outsider

adilem said:


> Hola, quisiera que me confirmaran si se acentúan los apellidos al traducir del español al inglés? Pienso que ambas formas son aceptadas actualmente, pero quisiera conocer su opinión.


Que yo sepa, normalmente los apellidos no se traducen. Nadie le llama "Jorge Arbusto" al presidente de Estados Unidos, ¿verdad?

Otra cosa es si se usan signos diacríticos en inglés, al escribir palabras de otros idiomas. Siempre que estén disponibles, deben usarse. Claro que si su máquina de escribir no tiene el símbolo "ø" se comprenderá que escriba "Bjorn" en vez de "Bjørn". Lo mismo para nombres españoles.



			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> Funny how "Pérez" has the accent and not "Cuéllar".


Muchos extranjeros la pronunciamos como palabra aguda (Cue_*llar*_). Incluso en Portugal lo hacemos.


----------



## lazarus1907

LenguaTec said:


> Yo puedo confirmar que SerinusCanaria3075 tiene razon. Se puede, pero ningún nativo va a escribir el acento.


Yo lo hago.


----------



## Kangy

Yo personalmente defiendo el uso de la correcta ortografía castellana en traducciones al inglés.

SIEMPRE.


----------



## lazarus1907

Kangy said:


> Yo personalmente defiendo el uso de la correcta ortografía castellana en traducciones al inglés.


¡Bien dicho!

Siempre me ha llamado la atención que nadie se molesta en escribir "Núñez" (ponen "Nunez"), ni "González", ni otros por el estilo, pero cuando se trata de un nombre francés, todos incluyen religiosamente las cedillas, los acentos graves, agudos y circunflejos, aunque nadie sepa cómo se pronuncian ni para qué sirven.


----------



## LaReinita

Well, I see accents used all the time when writing words from other languages.  In more than just names of people.  Names of food for example.  There are many words that aren't translated at all.  Someone said something about Jennifer Lopez's name not taking an accent in People magazine and I will tell you that I have PEOPLE en ESPAN~OL in front of me . . . and I don't see it in there either.


----------



## Outsider

Jennifer Lopez is an American. Her first name is even English. Americans generally don't use accents in their names.


----------



## LaReinita

I have several friends who's last name contain a ~ . . and they were all born here.  Is there supposed to be some kind of exception for this?


----------



## Outsider

I suppose you could argue that there is. Officially, the symbol _ñ_ is part of the Spanish alphabet, while _ó_ is not. Also, the only difference between _López_ and a hypothetical Spanish name _*Lopez_ would be stress, while _n_ and _ñ_ represent totally different sounds. So perhaps they just feel that mispronouncing an _ñ_ is more confusing than stressing a word in the wrong place.


----------



## Maika

adilem said:


> Hola, quisiera que me confirmaran si se acentúan los apellidos al traducir del español al inglés? Pienso que ambas formas son aceptadas actualmente, pero quisiera conocer su opinión.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado!!



Yo diría que el principal motivo para no escribir acentos en una traducción al inglés, es que los teclados de computadoras o de máquinas de escribir en E.U.A. o Inglaterra u otros países no los tienen, entonces se les complica a la hora de copiar los textos.

Está bien no escribir los nombres con acentos en una traducción al inglés, yo trabajé con un abogado corporativo, que a la vez fue perito traductor, y nunca ponía acentos en los nombres mexicanos en sus documentos en inglés aunque éstos los tuvieran, es por eso que sé que está bien no hacerlo.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Maika

Jellby said:


> Funny how "Pérez" has the accent and not "Cuéllar".



Es que para nombres propios no hay reglas gramaticales
=)


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

lazarus1907 said:


> Siempre me ha llamado la atención que nadie se molesta en escribir "Núñez" (ponen "Nunez"), ni "González", ni otros por el estilo, pero cuando se trata de un nombre francés, todos incluyen religiosamente las cedillas, los acentos graves, agudos y circunflejos, aunque nadie sepa cómo se pronuncian ni para qué sirven.


 
Que tal Lazarus?
(voy a usar ingles porque no tengo los acentos):
I was going to mention the same thing about French (really) but didn't want to get off topic. Last year there was a racist case about the pizza company "Pizza Patr*o*n" (with accent on the *o*) while I said to myself:
There's about 20 thousand French named businesses (even though only 25% are actually French) and it's funny how everything you mentioned is very true.


----------



## Argónida

Maika said:


> Yo diría que el principal motivo para no escribir acentos en una traducción al inglés, es que los teclados de computadoras o de máquinas de escribir en E.U.A. o Inglaterra u otros países no los tienen, entonces se les complica a la hora de copiar los textos.
> 
> Está bien no escribir los nombres con acentos en una traducción al inglés, yo trabajé con un abogado corporativo, que a la vez fue perito traductor, y nunca ponía acentos en los nombres mexicanos en sus documentos en inglés aunque éstos los tuvieran, es por eso que sé que está bien no hacerlo.
> 
> Saludos a todos


 
Yo no soy perita en nada, pero sé que los nombres propios ni se cambian ni se traducen. Si yo me apellido Núñez, me apellido Núñez aquí y en Sebastopol, no me apellido Nunez. Si yo traduzco al español un texto en el que aparece el nombre de George Bush, no pongo Jorge Arbusto (como ya ha ejemplificado otro forero) ni tampoco escribo Yor Bus, que al fin y al cabo es como aquí la gente lo va a pronunciar (igual que a un anglohablante le sobran mi tilde y mi ñ, a mí me sobrarían la "h", la sílaba "ge", y además la "G" inicial la transformaría en "Y"). Pero creo que eso es irrespetuoso y poco serio para quien se dedique a traducir.

Por otra parte, los impedimentos técnicos me parecen simples excusas. Los recursos técnicos se deben adaptar a lo que creemos que es lo correcto, y no al revés.



Maika said:


> Es que para nombres propios no hay reglas gramaticales
> =)


 
Afirmación incorrecta. Para los nombres propios las reglas gramaticales son las mismas que para el resto de palabras. Si yo quiero que mi apellido se pronuncie *Nú*ñez, con el acento en la primera sílaba, le tengo que poner una tilde, si no se pronunciará Nu*ñez*, aguda, y si me apellido Sigüenza, como no le ponga la diéresis, me llamarán Siguenza, que se pronuncia de una manera completamente distinta. Otra cosa es que haya variantes de los mismos apellidos, unos con s y otros con z, y cosas así. Pero una vez que tu apellido es el que es, no lo puedes escribir cada vez de una manera diferente.


Mi respuesta a la pregunta inicial es: sí, se acentúan los apellidos al traducirlos, porque de hecho los apellidos no se traducen, se dejan tal cual son.


----------



## Mate

Y qué hacer con los nombres propios de, por ejemplo, indígenas  americanos como Sitting Bull, Crazy Horse, Black Fox, Morning Star?

Son nombres que ya han sido traducidos al inglés a partir de sus respectivas lenguas originarias. 

¿Deben traducirse al castellano?


----------



## ivanovic77

Los hispanohablantes hoy en día estamos en posición de exigir que se respete la ortografía original de nuestros nombres, pues somos la cuarta lengua más hablada del mundo y la segunda en importancia dentro de EE.UU., que es el centro económico y cultural del mundo en la actualidad. Me parece perfecto que algunos estén tan seguros de sí mismos cuando dicen sin dudar que sí, que hay que respetar la ortografía española original. 

Pero me gustaría ver a muchos puristas de los que aquí se expresan haciendo traducciones que mencionen nombres rumanos, polacos, checos o vietnamitas; y ver si entonces son capaces de respetar la ortografía correcta en estas lenguas tanto como exigen ellos que se les respete la suya. 

Por ejemplo, a ver cuántos serían capaces de hacer referencia al monje budista vietnamita Thich Quang Duc escribiendo correctamente *Thích Quảng Ðức*, tal como mandan los cánones. Como no tengáis la Wikipedia a mano para hacer un vulgar copy y paste, no salís victoriosos del intento ni por casualidad.


----------

